# Suki doesn't like mealworms... (-_-)



## eshi (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought 1/4kg of mealworm last weekend because I've heard that hedgies like them as their treat... also, I want to trim her nails and I need something to bribe her... When I came home, I tried putting one meal worm besides Suki to see how easily she'll finish it... to my dismay, she jumped as if she was so shock of the little crawler... She was actually avoiding it (as if it's too gross or something).... (-_-) What to do????

[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/]
[img]http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/2;10764;11/st/20110106/n/Suki/dt/12/k/4bab/age.png
[/img]


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe try crickets? 
Or maybe she'll eat the alien stage form since they don't wiggle and stuff. =o


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

You could try something else or just keep trying the meal worms. 
Our Mrs. Puff would not eat meal worms when we got her, but would eat crickets. Last night I offered her a meal worm and she ate it! Yay! I gave ger 4 more and she gobbled them up too.
I like feeding meal worms over crickets because the crickets have to be immobilized so they don't hop out of the cage. :roll: 

Good Luck!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

V2Neal said:


> crickets have to be immobilized so they don't hop out of the cage. :roll:


How do you do that? =o Frozen?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I would put a mealworm in her food dish & see if it's still there tomorrow. If it isn't, then you could try to give her one again. She may just not realize it's food. That's how my Cholla is. He won't try anything new unless it's in his food bowl. After he tried the mealies, he realized he loves them.


----------



## eshi (Mar 7, 2011)

i see.... but the worms kept on wriggling it's way out of the dish... i hope she'll soon like it... Do you think her age has something to do with it?




[/url]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't realize you had a dish. I use a small bowl & the mealies can't get out of it.
It may be because she's young & has't had one yet. but it may also be that she just doesn't like them. I wouldn't give up though. As long as you have the mealies, you might as well keep trying. Sometimes it takes a few times before they will even try something new.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

PJM said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize you had a dish. I use a small bowl & the mealies can't get out of it.
> It may be because she's young & has't had one yet. but it may also be that she just doesn't like them. I wouldn't give up though. As long as you have the mealies, you might as well keep trying. Sometimes it takes a few times before they will even try something new.


I agree with PJM here. If I recall both Kashi (my hedgie) and Cholla (PJM's) refused mealies and started eating them around the same time. I left a mealworm in a dish and left it overnight as well. Sometimes hedgies can be shy about taking food from people, so I'd say don't give up hope yet!


----------



## ILoveRupert (Mar 2, 2011)

I know it's gross... but if you cut a meal worm in half they smell stronger. Your hedgie might eat it then, also it wouldn't be moving. Usually after the first one or two you don't need to cut them anymore.


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> V2Neal said:
> 
> 
> > crickets have to be immobilized so they don't hop out of the cage. :roll:
> ...


I flick them on the head and daze them. Not nice, I know. LOL


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

V2Neal said:


> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> > V2Neal said:
> ...


Lol that would work?  It's better then being frozen alive. x3


----------



## eshi (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!!!! thanks guys! i tried leaving one mealworm in her dish last last night... when I woke the next morning, it was still there... I left for work and when I came home, the meal worm was gone!!!!! out of curiosity, I tried putting one more mealworm beside Suki... At first, she ignored it and left it there... but after a few seconds, she started sniffing and jumped on the meal worm!!! so funny!!!!!! whahahahah as if she's eating spaghetti!!!! very crunchy spaghetti i think... hehe and she's like begging for more... wahahahhaha so funny... i got carried away and gave her 6.... (-_-) she won't be getting any for a few days... heheheh I will try to post a video wherein she's actually chasing after her mealworm... ^^ thanks a lot guys!!!! ^^




[/url]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!!!! :lol:


----------

